# Moved to England, I lied about experience on CV now employer is looking  -  P45 form?



## s1ckz (3 Mar 2012)

So recently Ive moved to UK, and most of us know that it's a big issue  at than moment when it comes down to employment. 

Unfortunately Ive got  no work experience at all, however, Ive been told by loads of my buddies  in UK, just put your fake "work experience" in your CV, so this way, it  might bring some attention to the managers. 

It's simple, which CV has more chance of  being succesful, the one with experience, or the one with no experience?  Answer is obvious. So I had to lie, and I lied. 

And now Ive got the job  offer. And they insist to bring the P45 form ( which I find out that I  should have it from my last employment, meh) but I never worked in UK (so I got no P45)  so thats the issue, should I tell them the truth that I lied, or is  there any way??? thank you !


----------



## Jim2007 (3 Mar 2012)

Well I don't see that you have any choice.  But I think you should expect that the employer will most likely withdraw the job offer, as being caught out on a lie in a CV is taken very seriously by most employers.

Oh and before your buddies suggest you fake the P45 as well, you should be aware that it will be used by the employer in communication with the revenue authorities and begin caught faking revenue documents is not just a question of little lie, but a serious offense.


----------



## Tomorrow (3 Mar 2012)

Oh dear, that's not very good!

Well I think the correct thing to do would be to tell
the truth, you will probably get found out as soon
as you start work anyway, it is usually very clear when a new
Employee has been overstating their roles
or responsibilities.

Have they not also asked for a reference?

I suppose you could always say either you lost it,
you never got it, or you haven't got it yet.

But do you really want to start a new job based on lies?


----------



## wbbs (3 Mar 2012)

While not condoning the lying, can you not just apply for a tax credit cert from revenue and  get it sent or give to employer.   Probably the main reason they want your p 45 is to see your tax credits, I know here if you don't want your new employer to know what you earned with your old employer you can get around it.


----------



## s1ckz (3 Mar 2012)

thats the thing I had nothing to loose at this time. I am a hard worker and quick learner so want an opportunity to prove myself which I am not going to get with my current CV.. So I had to make this up, now I feel bad for doing it, and I have to bring the P45 on the monday! Not sure what I should do, whether to go to see a manager and tell the truth, or just not show up and and stop embarrassing myself.


----------



## Tomorrow (3 Mar 2012)

Even though I really do not agree with what you did - people do start jobs all the time without a P45.
In the UK - the new employer enters your pay and tax free allowance details from your P45 into the HMRC online system.
This usually allows the new employee to be paid correctly from Week 1- ie without the deduction of emergency tax.
Now if you do not have a P45 - they will complete a P46 for you instead - this means that they wait for HMRC to come back with your tax free allowance details.
In the meantime you may have to pay more tax while it gets sorted but you would get any overpayment back.

They will need your name/address and National Insurance number to do this

See this link for more info

http://www.direct.gov.uk/en/MoneyTaxAndBenefits/Taxes/WorkingAndPayingTax/DG_10013512

www.accountantonline.ie


----------



## s1ckz (3 Mar 2012)

I know It's a real shame what I've done. But people do mistakes, and this is one of them I made, and learned from it. Now I am struggling, what should I do.. Should I go straight up to the manager and put all the cards on the table and reveal my "secret" and have an explanation why I did is, or try avoid it, tell them I got no P45, complete the P46, and at the end, they will find out anyway( I guess? ) and then I will be instantly fired(which is not the best record to have for my employment history if I can put it this way) 
I am not sure what to do, I feel like telling the truth, at least I will sleep ok if they hire me, rather than having a secret and being not able to sleep well every night knowing they might find out one day. 
P.S appreciate your help! I really do, it means alot. Thanks


----------



## irishmoss (3 Mar 2012)

Hi
You mentioned you recentlt moved to the Uk, where did you say you worked on the CV? Was it in the UK or Ireland?
If it was in Ireland then the Irish P45 is of no good to them as that is for the Irish system. You just need to get your National Insurance number set up in the Uk.


----------



## s1ckz (3 Mar 2012)

I said I worked in England. London...


----------



## s1ckz (3 Mar 2012)

"If you've lost your P45, you won't be able to get a replacement. Your new employer may give you a form P46 to complete or ask you for relevant information to pass on to HMRC so that they can give you a tax code for your new employment."

So with the tax code my employer will be able to see how much I earner previously, or how much taxes i've paid?


----------



## Black Sheep (3 Mar 2012)

Come clean, apologise for your mistakes and any inconvenience caused. 

Explain your desperation for work.  Request a month's trial to prove you are a fast learner and will work your butt off


----------



## s1ckz (3 Mar 2012)

Yeah thats the thing. They are hiring m for a 3month trial before hiring me.
So I guess I can apologise and say I didnt mean it I just had no other choise I was just desperate... People do mistakes... I hope they will understand it... If you guys will be interested i'll update you on monday how the things went


----------



## Slaphead (3 Mar 2012)

tell em you cant find it and youve applied for a new one, pay emergency tax for a bit and in a few weeks or months slip it to someone in accounts or something.


----------



## s1ckz (3 Mar 2012)

not sure yet if I should tell them the truth.... Or try slapheads way..


----------



## Jim2007 (3 Mar 2012)

Tomorrow said:


> I suppose you could always say either you lost it,
> you never got it, or you haven't got it yet.



Probably will not fly, because the reaction will be to ask for a replacement or at least the tax details so that the correct allowances can be requested.


----------



## Jim2007 (3 Mar 2012)

Tomorrow said:


> Now if you do not have a P45 - they will complete a P46 for you instead - this means that they wait for HMRC to come back with your tax free allowance details.



Given the how late it is in the UK tax year, I would expect that the allowances will probably stick out like a sore thumb, since the person has not worked during the tax year...


----------



## Jim2007 (3 Mar 2012)

s1ckz said:


> So with the tax code my employer will be able to see how much I earner previously, or how much taxes i've paid?



No but from the amount of allowances available, they should be able to figure out that you have not been working...


----------



## Jim2007 (3 Mar 2012)

s1ckz said:


> not sure yet if I should tell them the truth.... Or try slapheads way..



When you find yourself in a hole the first thing to do is stop digging!  

On top of everything else there is always the possibility that someone who did actually work at where ever it was you said you worked, joins the team... your manager bumps into someone from there and happens to mention that you now work for them... in a month's time they discover they forgot to ask for a reference and could you please give them one now.....

The other thing is that if you are supposed to be experienced in doing something it will become obvious to most people working with you that you don't have the experience....  no matter what the job is, there are things that people who have been at it for a while just know and you don't

As someone else said you're best bet is to come clean, with a half reasonable explanation and hope for the best.


----------



## elcato (13 Apr 2012)

Tell them you were on work experience and not getting paid so don't have a P45. You were just keen to get experience in a similar role. Nothing to lose.


----------



## SarahMc (14 Apr 2012)

It depends, if it's nursing or aviation or something like that, lying was BAD, own up etc., if it's working in a bar, first admin job etc I'd be inclined like the above to say it was unpaid/work experience / helping out a friend etc.


----------



## Time (14 Apr 2012)

Tell them that HMRC will send them a tax cert. End of story.


----------

